# growing in coco with floraflex.. having plant leaf issue



## Hollis Med Station (Sep 28, 2021)

im growing in flora flex quick fill coco, using flora flex nuits...  feeding  daily... plants dont look happy... leaves curling and edges yellowing.... ... Nitrogen  deficiency?    should i flush once a week with ??  photo +... to flush salt build up? or am i over feeding.... ??


----------



## Airbone (Sep 28, 2021)

I am using flora flex with pure coco medium.
Need more info though…
What is the ph of your feed
What kind of water are you using
Are you using anything else.
Are you using cal mag and how much.
Are you following flora flex schedule, what’s your ppms?
I usually only have to feed every 3-4 days
When t


----------



## Airbone (Sep 28, 2021)

When the soil dries 

do you have pics?


----------



## Airbone (Sep 28, 2021)

I am using 1/2 tsp per gallon of v1&v2.
General hydroponics armor si 5 ml per gallon.
And cal mag 1 1/2 tsp per gallon in distilled water.

First time trying coco for me and I am seeing better results in big roots soil with the flora flex.

like I said though I only feed a little every 3-4 days when my pots dryout.


----------



## sharonp (Sep 28, 2021)

Hollis Med Station said:


> im growing in flora flex quick fill coco, using flora flex nuits...  feeding  daily... plants dont look happy... leaves curling and edges yellowing.... ... Nitrogen  deficiency?    should i flush once a week with ??  photo +... to flush salt build up? or am i over feeding.... ??


I am not familiar with those nutrients but feeding everyday is a lot.


----------



## Airbone (Sep 28, 2021)

Airbone said:


> I am using 1/2 tsp per gallon of v1&v2.
> General hydroponics armor si 5 ml per gallon.
> And cal mag 1 1/2 tsp per gallon in distilled water.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah and I run my nutes in coco at 6.0 
And my soul at 6.5


----------



## Hollis Med Station (Sep 28, 2021)

thank you for the reply.  I ph at 5.9 to 6.3
it is well water .... running thru 2 sed filters, and 2 carbon filters... 
i was using silica and calimag... but just stopped using silica trying to rule out one thing at a time... was gonna drop cali mag next??.....       using cali mag at 15ml per gallon...  
i was adding mammoth 6ml per gal but pulled that ...    
as far as following FF sch ....  yes...    but i was watering minimal .... 2 times a day........  
and yes on ppms / ec ....  ... 

so feed heavy? and wait until plants / medium drys completely??


----------



## Airbone (Sep 28, 2021)

Have you ppm your well water before mixing?

and do you have pics?


----------



## Airbone (Sep 28, 2021)

And yes let your medium dry out before watering. You could get root rot and plants won’t absorb anything.


----------



## Hollis Med Station (Sep 28, 2021)

yes, took into account of well water being 150 ppm.... 
so every time you  water??? it is with nuits???? 
i FEED ever time i water.....  no "flushing" watering with no nuits...


----------



## Airbone (Sep 28, 2021)

I do use feed every time with flora flex so far. I am brand new to using them and following what I was told by the guy who suggested them. I have been using fox farms before and always flushed and used a water with silica and cal mag between every feed.
But the charts say no…
Also the charts depending on which one you get suggest 5 grams per gallon.
I never use that much!
The plants will tell you what they need. Start low and slowly move up on the feed.
Those pics look like nute burn to me but I am pretty new as well.
@ROSTERMAN, @pute , @Bubba , @bigsur51. 
Any info ?


----------



## Bubba (Sep 28, 2021)

The one pic with fried edges does look like burn. Hard to tell, pics and then not seeing how it came on.

One of the others looks like it could use more cowbell, but pics are hard. My guess? Nute burn, some lock out causing cal mag shortage?

 You've got the best handle, you see them, you know how the other mutes worked, you see how these are acting.  If nothing else has changed, likely here.

If I'm right? Flush, then lower doses.....if I'm wrong? Well I doubt flushing or lowering dose will hurt, but wouldn't help. Next?

Bubba


----------



## Airbone (Sep 28, 2021)

Cowbell is cal mag by the way!

took me a second…
Lol


----------



## Airbone (Sep 28, 2021)

Love me some SNL though!


----------



## frogyrogy (Sep 29, 2021)

I have never used Floraflex nutrients, however I have been using coco coir as my medium for several years now. I would research high frequency fertigation, and you should never allow coco coir to dry between feedings. I feed 750 ml nutrient solution three times a day in 3 gal pots, gives me 150-200 ml runoff every feeding.


----------

